# Server einrichten



## Tommy57 (18. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin eigentlich Entwickler und habe ich im Laufe der Entwicklung einen blöden Fehler gemacht. Kunden von mir hatten vor einigen Monaten mal einen „Serverspezialisten“ gefunden, der den aktuellen (leeren) Server für 400,- Euro eingerichtet hätte. Davon hatte ich damals abgeraten, da mir die Sache doch ein wenig merkwürdig erschien. Hab gesagt, „spart euch die 400,- Euro, ich mach das schon“. Nun merke ich aber immer mehr, dass das Thema „Server einrichten“ ein unglaublich komplexes Thema ist und einfach kein Ende nimmt. Von IP-Tables, über LVM und KVM und dann bin ich noch immer weit von einem laufenden Server entfernt.

Daher wollte ich fragen, ob ich irgendwo einen fertig eingerichteten Server bekommen kann (Managed Server), einrichten lassen kann oder nach Anleitung selber einrichten kann?

Geplant wären für den Server im Jahr 500,- Euro und einmalig 400,- Euro für die Einrichtung.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Rat für mich?


----------



## ikosaeder (18. März 2014)

Was genau soll auf dem Server denn laufen?
Reicht dir vielleicht ein VirtualHost (zur Erklärung http://www.root-server.me/ )  http://www.root-server.me/Wie groß ist der Traffic und die Datenmenge?
Welche Features brauchst du / dein Kunde (php, cgi, bestimmtes Framework, ftp, sftp usw.)?
Es gibt fertig eingerichtete Server, bzw. auch fremd administrierte Server zu mieten.
Virtuelle Server gibt es schon für 10 -15€ im Monat.
Dedicated Server so ab etwa 30 € z.B. bei Strato 
http://www.strato.de/managed-server/
Die übernehmen dann die Installation und die Wartung des zugrunde liegenden Systems (Software Update etc).
Gängige Frameworks wie Wordpress oder Joomla lassen sich meist automatisierte installieren oder sind gleich dabei. Administration wird zumeist über die Benutzeroberfläche Plesk geregelt.


----------



## Tommy57 (18. März 2014)

Hi ikosaeder,

danke auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis mit den günstigen Managed Servern. 

Auf dem Server soll Zend Framework 2 laufen. Die Webapplikation soll aus einer Datenbank URLs nach speziellen Suchanfragen raussuchen. Eigentlich nichts spektakuläres. Die View wird größtenteils beim User aufgebaut.

Der Server sollte, wenn es geht, Postgres, GIT und Memcache können.

Das es so günstige Managed Server gibt, wusste ich nicht. 

Hab gerade auch mit Strato telefoniert. Das Angebot ist echt super, nur müsste man dann eben auf die Extras wie Postgres und Memcache verzichten. GIT hab ich nicht explizit gefragt. Das ist aber eine echt gute Lösung.


----------



## ikosaeder (20. März 2014)

Es gibt noch mehr Anbieter ausser Strato. Aber je mehr individuelle Konfiguration du haben willst, desto teurer wird es dann. 
Bei http://lahno-webhosting.de gibt es beim Managed Server trotzdem Root Zugriff. 
Die sind allerdings deutlich teurer.


----------



## Tommy57 (20. März 2014)

Ja, das sieht ganz interessant aus. Der Intel01 von denen sieht ganz gut aus. Merkwürdig, dass die Dedicated in der Navi mit "K" schreiben.

Ich finde den Service von Domain Factory ganz gut. Man hat zwar keine Root-Rechte, aber die installieren die Sachen, z.B. Postgres und Memcache. Hingegen GitLab zum Beispiel installieren sie nicht, weil es da scheinbar Komplikationen gibt. Problem bei denen ist nur, dass wir da gleich mal bei etwa 110 Euro im Monat liegen.

Kannst du mir vllt einen Anbieter empfehlen, der bei unter 75 Euro liegt und wo das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Hardware und Service gut ist? Root-Rechte brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Also mir wäre es wirklich lieber, wenn sich der Anbieter um Backups und Thema Server-Sicherheit kümmert.

Gruß


----------



## ikosaeder (20. März 2014)

Ich würde nur ungern eine Empfehlung aussprechen, da ich selbst im Moment gar keinen Server habe und die verschiedenen Anbieter bislang nur aufgrund ihres Webauftritts verglichen habe. Dazu kommt, das ich gar nicht weiß, welche Art von Server für dich am Besten geeignet ist. Ich würde dir raten, erst einmal gründlich zu überlegen welche Anforderungen du hast. (Bandbreite, Speicherplatz, Rechenpower, Traffic). Dann suchst du bei den verschiedenen Anbietern die entsprechenden Angebote raus. Welche Software du einsetzt, würde ich davon abhängig machen, was auf dem jeweiligen Server verfügbar ist.  Die günstigsten Server, die ich gesehen habe sind die von Strato und 1und1. Die bieten beide recht guten Service ( laut Webseite) und die Hardware ist für kleine Projekte ausreichend. Wie gut die Server im Detail sind kann ich aber nicht sagen.  Je nachdem wie groß das Projekt ist würde ich dir von der 30€ Variante abraten. Bei  Strato scheint der L3 für 70 € nicht schlecht zu sein. Allerdings macht es Sinn, für 15€ den Gigabit Uplink dazu zu buchen (bietet 1&1 nicht an).


----------

